# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  نحوه راه اندازی و تنظیم کردن NTTacPlus

## Identifier

با توجه به نیاز تعدادی از دوستان تصمیم گرفتم که مختصری به نحوه پیکر بندی  NTTacPlus  بپردازیم . امیدوارم دوستان و اساتید گرام هم بنده را همراهی کنند .

*ابتدا مختصری در باره نرم افزا NTTacPlus :*

NTTacPlus یک نرم افزار تحت سرور برای کنترل و مدیریت شبکه از طریق پروتکلهای استاندارد +TACACS و RADIUS میباشد.این برنامه مدل Authentication, Authorization, Accounting) AAA) را اجرا میکند :
Authentication : تشخیص کاربر (معتبر بودن نام کاربری، رمز عبور).
Authorization : تشخیص سطح دسترسی کاربر به شبکه.
Accounting : ثبت زمان و میزان استفاده کاربر در شبکه.
NTTacPlus میتواند هم به عنوان یک برنامه و هم به عنوان یک سرویس تحت ویندوزهای (NT, 2000, XP, 2003) اجرا شود.
بانک اطلاعاتی کاربران این نرم افزار را به دو صورت میتوان مشخص کرد، حالت اول به صورت فایلهای متنی ساده که به ازاء هر کاربر ساخته میشود، حالت دوم از طریق ODBC و اتصال به بانکهای اطلاعاتی استاندارد مانند Access, MS SQL, Oracle, MySQL.
در حالت دوم چهار جدول در بانک اطلاعاتی تشکیل میشود و اطلاعات "کارکرد کاربران"، "کاربران Online"، "کاربران" و "گروهها" در این جداول ذخیره میشود.
NTTacPlus در خواستهای Authentication و Authorization ارسال شده از NAS را بررسی کرده و بر حسب مشخصات کاربر در بانک اطلاعاتی، به NAS پاسخ میدهد.علاوه بر این NTTacPlus اطلاعات حسابرسی فرستاده شده از NAS را در بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میکند تا برای گزارشگیری بعدی در دسترس باشند.
NAS (Network Access Server) که گاهی اوقات به نامهای Cummunication Server و یا Remote Access Server نیز خوانده میشود، دستگاهی است که اتصالات از راه دور، از طریق خطوط تلفن، ISDN، ... را بر قرار میکند.در واقع NAS امکان برقراری ارتباط از راه دور با شبکه داخلی (Intranet) و یا اینترنت را مقدور میسازد.

*مراحل نصب و راه اندازی :*
پس از نصب نرم افزار ابتدا بایستی سرویس مربوطه install و start شود برای انجام این کار مراحل زیر را طی کنید :

1- Start-Programs- NTTacPlus 2  - Install NTTacPlus 2 as a service
2- گزینه install Service را انتخاب کنید
3- گزینه start Service را انتخاب کنید .
در  حال حاضر NTTacPlus 2  آماده ارائه سرویس دهی می باشد.
برای وارد شدن به بخش مدیریتی NTTacPlus 2 بایستی ابتدا NTTacPlus Console را اجرا 

کنید و موارد خواشته شده را به صورت زیر وارد کنید :


Username = Admin
Password = Admin 
Name or Address = 127.0.0.1


سپس با زدن دکمه login وارد بخش مدیریتی NTTacPlus خواهید شد 

*نکته :*

*همیشه قبل از انجام هر کار ابتدا password admin را تغییر دهید نحوه چگونگی انجام این کار در مراحل بعدی توضیح خواهیم داد*

----------


## Identifier

*مورد قابل توجه :*

نرم افزار NTTacPlus به صورت پیش فرض اطلاعات مربوط به کاربران را در فایل های متنی ذخیره میکند و این امر در مواردی که تعداد کاربران زیاد میباشد مشکل ساز است . برای جلوگیری از این مورد شما بایستی اطلاعات کابران را برروی یک DataBase نظیر Access و با Sql ذخیره کنید . 

*نحوه تنظیم کردن NTTacPlus با ACCESS :*

NTTacPlus از قبل دیتابیس های مورد نیاز را طراحی و در پوشه ODBC قرار داده است برای انجام اینکار بایستی مراحل زیر طی شود :

1- ابتدا Data Sources (ODBC) را باز کنید (از مسیر control panel - Administrative Tools)
2- قسمت system DSN را انتخاب کنید.
3- برای ایجاد یک system DSN جدید add را کلیک کنید
4- از لیست گزینه * microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)*  را انتخاب کنید و Finish را کلیک کنید دقت داشته باشید مورد های مشابه را انتخاب نکنید.
5- Datasource Name را برابر با NTTacDB قرار دهید
6- از قسمت database گزینه Selectرا کلیک کنید و در مسیر نصب شده NTTacPlus در پوشه ODBC فایل NTTacDB.mdb را انتخاب کنید .
7- ok را کلیک کنید تا DSN مربوطه ایجاد شود .
8- دوباره گزینه ADD را کلیک کنید مرحله 4 را تکرار کنید Database name را برابر با accounting قرار دهید و از پوشه odbc فایل stat.mdb را انتخاب کنید وOK را کلیک کنید.
9- وارد کنسول شوید کلید f8 را فشار دهید
10- در قسمت general گزینه  Enable ODBC Users Database using this Datasource را فعال کنید .
11- در قسمت Accounting گزینه Enable ODBC Accounting Output را فعال کنید .
12 - DataSource name را برابر با Accounting قرار دهید و ok را کلیک کنید
13 - یک با از کنسول exit کنید و دوباره وارد شود توجه شود که پسورد شما به صورت پیشفرض باز حواهد گشت (admin,admin) .

از این به بعد کاربران ایجاد شده در این database ذخیره می شوند و برای گرفتن نسخه پشتیبان کافی است از پوشه ODBC کپی گرفته ش.د

----------


## Identifier

*نحوه ایجاد و مدیریت کاربران با محدودیت زمانی و اتصال :*

در نرم افزار NTTacPlus به اضاء هر اتصال کاربران در صورتی که محدودیت زمانی لحاظ شده باشد به 5 دقیه round میکند و در صورتی که محدودیت حجمی لحاظ شده باشد به 10 kb round میکند .

در اینجا Round کردن را به یک تبدیل خواهیم کرد برای اینکار مراحل زیر را نجام دهید :
1- وارد کنسول شوید
2- f8 را فشار دهید
3- گزینه accounting را انتخاب کنید .
4- session Time Rounfing offset را برابر با یک قرار دهید.
5- ok و از configuration خارج شوید .

برای ایجاد کاربر جدید و یا تغییر اطلاعات کاربران قبلی با استفاده از قسمت Profile Manager در منو edit و یا کلید f10 صورت می پذیرد . 

*نحوه ایجاد کاربر جدید با محدودیت 600 دقیقه :*

1- f10
2- User/Group Name را برابر test0 قرار دهید .
3- توجه داشته باشید گزینه max Concurrent logins در قسمت general به تعداد اتصالات همزمان یک کاربر اشاره میکند که آن را برابر یک قرار دهید .
4- password را انتخاب کنید گزینه encrypted Password را غیر فعال کنید و رمز عبور را دوبار وارد کنید.
5- Group Membership را انتخاب کنید و گروه PPP و یا standard را به لیست اضافه کنید.
6- Credit را انتخاب کنید Credit Time left و  initial Time را برابر با 600 قرار دهید 
7- update  کنید و کاربر تعریف شده میتواند به میزان 600 دقیه به سرور متصل شود .

طبق توضیحات داده شده و manual موجود در پوشه NTTacPlus موارد و امکانات دیگر را دوستان میتوانند به راحتی انجام دهند. و در صورت مواجه شدن با مشکلات در این تاپیک مطرح نمایند .

پاینده و پیروز باشید

----------


## mhjb

آقای ذولقدری از تاپیک بسیار خوبی که زدید بسیار ممنون. واقعا دستتون درد نکنه.
من یه چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده که اگر ممکنه جواب اونا رو بدین:
اولا: من هروقت میام اون کارهایی که شما گفتید تا دیتابیس از فایل متنی به فایل accsess تبدیل بشه بعد از اینکه از کنسول خارج میشم تا دوباره وارد بشم پیغام زیر رو میده و وارد نمیشه
Access Denied: Either your account is invalid or you have insufficient privilege

دوم: میشه توی NTTac  کاربرها رو بر حسب مقدار حجم دریافتی از اینترنت و یا ترکیب زمان و حجم محدود کرد؟

سوم: من تعداد یوزرهایی که روی سرورم دارم خیلی زیاده آیا راهی وجود داره که یوزرها رو بشه بدون اینکه تک تک وارد کنیم به NTTac بگوییم که از اکتیو دایرکتوری بگیرد؟

با سپاس فراوان
موفق و موید و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Identifier

> Access Denied: Either your account is invalid or you have insufficient privilege


در صورتی که تنظیمات ODBC به درستی انجام نشود و NTTacPlus نتواند به Access کانکت شود این مشکل به وجود می آید .
و یا اینکه اسمی که برای system dsn در نظر میگیرید با اسمی که هنگام Enable ODBC Users Database using this Datasource در تکست باکس قرار دارد یکی نباشد این مشکل به وجود می آید.




> میشه توی NTTac کاربرها رو بر حسب مقدار حجم دریافتی از اینترنت و یا ترکیب زمان و حجم محدود کرد؟


بله - هنگام ایجاد کاربر در زبانه credit قسمت initial k/bو k/b Left برای همین امر است 




> من تعداد یوزرهایی که روی سرورم دارم خیلی زیاده آیا راهی وجود داره که یوزرها رو بشه بدون اینکه تک تک وارد کنیم به NTTac بگوییم که از اکتیو دایرکتوری بگیرد؟


با کمی کد نویسی اینکار ممکن است

موفق باشید

----------


## mhjb

منظور شما از کدنویسی کد نویسی روتر است؟

----------


## Identifier

> منظور شما از کدنویسی کد نویسی روتر است؟


خیر با یکی از زبانهای برنامه نویسی به عنوان مثال Delphi  ابتدا با استفاده از API و یا ابزارهای دیگر نام کاربران را میخونید بعد با توجه به ساختار database nttacplus کاربران را insert میکنید . 
database فوق شامل دو table زیر است :
tac_usr : که حاوی اطلاعات کاربران است
tac_grp :که حاوی اطلاعات گروه ها می باشد 

شما بایستی اطلاعات را در جدول tac_usr با استفاده از استاندارد nttac insert کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## rashidi zadeh

لطف کنید نحوه اتصال به sql server رو هم توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## Identifier

> لطف کنید نحوه اتصال به sql server رو هم توضیح بدید ممنون میشم


تفاوت چندان خاصی ندارد اما باید به نکات زیر توجه کنید :
1- پس از تبدیل بانک Access به SQL حتما جداول Tac_USR و Tac_grp را باز کنید و دو فیلد Tac_ID و Tac_Attr را کلید قرار دهید.
2- هنگام ایجاد System DSN درایور مربوط به SQL را انتخاب کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## shakiba2211

با سلام
نرم افزار NTTACPLUS  رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟
اگه کسی لینکشو داره لطفا معرفی کنه.
با تشکر

----------


## sabair

چه تفاوتی با نرم افزار isa server دارد 
متشکرم

----------


## اصغر (پآچ)

سلام دوست من

لینک های دانلود برنامه NtTacPlus و ابزارهای مربوطه رو براتون میذارم امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره!

*NTTacPlus 2.02*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/NTTACP2.EXE
*Crack*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/damn_nttacplus202.exe

NTTac Persian: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/nttac_persian.zip

*Card Maker*: كارت ساز مجاني براي nttacplus
Download URL: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/cardmaker.zip

*DCPlus*: NTTacplus Disconnector Utility : DCPlus
Download URL: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/dcplus.exe

*Reports*: گزارش گیری و تغییر کلمه عبور کاربران برای NTTacPlus
*Reporter1*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/UserReport.rar
*Reporter2*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/UserReport.zip
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام دوست من
> 
> لینک های دانلود برنامه NtTacPlus و ابزارهای مربوطه رو براتون میذارم امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره!
> 
> *NTTacPlus 2.02*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/NTTACP2.EXE
> *Crack*: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/damn_nttacplus202.exe 
> 
> NTTac Persian: hxxp://behroozi.persiangig.com/soft/nttacplus/nttac_persian.zip 
> 
> ...


سلام دوست من

من یه بار عین همین پست را زدم ، پوست منو کندن  :قهقهه:  زود پاکش کن تا سراغ شما نیومدنو بلایی که سره من اومد رو سر شما در نیووردن :قهقهه:  جالب اینجاست که پست منو حتی ویرایش نکردند . بدون اینکه به خودم تذکر بدند تا پاکش کنم زدن پاکش کردن !!!! 

الان میان میگن _Warez Activity  می گی نه ؟ امتحان کن_

_ببخشیدا_ 
_بای_

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  آیا با  nttacplus  میشه محدودیت Bandwith برای کاربران با IP های شبکه ایجاد کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> با سلام
> آیا با nttacplus میشه محدودیت Bandwith برای کاربران با IP های شبکه ایجاد کرد؟
> با تشکر


سلام

خیر 

بای

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

آقای ذولقدری عزیز سلام 
من هم بابت مطالب بسیار مفید فوق تشکر می کنم ..... من مشکلی دارم که نمیدونم از کجا منشأ گرفته

مراحل کارم رو توضیح میدم بفرمایید کجاش اشکال داره

1- یک *** سرور ایجاد کردم و از کلاینت امتحان کردم ..هم کانکت شدم هم اینترنت داشتم
2- طبق فرمایشات شما NTTACPLUS رو نصب کردم و دقیقاً کاربر test0 رو ایجاد کردم
3 - روی Routing and Remote Access در properties از سربرگ Security قسمت Authentication proviver را در حالت RADIUS Authentication در Configure قسمت Server name آدرس سرويس دهنده ( localhost )رو وارد کردم و در قسمت Port شماره درگاه را به 1645 تغيير دادم و Accounting Provider را در حالت RADIUS Accounting قرار دادم مثل تنظيمات قبلي تغييرات را اعمال کردم و فقط شماره Port را به 1646 تغيير دادم و Routing And Remote Access را Restart کردم
4- حالا در کلاینت *** connection می سازم و وارد قسمت Properties شدم و از سربرگ Security 
گزينه Advanced را انتخاب و بعد custom settings را فعال كرده و بر روي Settings کلیک کرده و گزينه ها را تغییری ندادم و مشکل اینجاست

هنگام اتصال به سرور *** حالا آدرس Domain رو می خواد وقتی هم که ئارد می کنیم اشکال زیر رو میگیره و خارج میشه هرچند در کلاینت *** connection رو بدون تغییر هم ساختم ولی باز هم همین ایراد رو گرفت

err 691
Access was denied because the user name and/or password was invalid on the domain.


کسی هست لطفا راهنمایی کنه خیلی فوریه 

                                                                                                           ممنون

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 

1- در NTTac برای برای یوزری که ایجاد می کنید در زبانه Group Membership پروتوکل PPP را Add کنید 

2- در قسمت security کانکشن *** گزینه  custom settings را انتخاب نمایید . بر روی  Settings  کلیک کنید . در قسمت Data Encription گزینه Optional Encription را انتخاب نمایید . سپس تیک تمام گزینه های پایین پنجره رو بردارید و تنها تیک گزینه Unencrypted password(pap) رو بگذارید و OK نمایید . 

انشاالله حل میشه

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

online_mansoor2007 عزیز از حسن توجه شما متشکرم ولی مشکل حل نشد 

وقتی Authentication proviver را از حالت RADIUS Authentication به حالت windowsAuthentication بر میگردونم کانکت میشم ولی در حالت Radius نمی تونم کانکت بشم میشه مشکل از مراحل نصب ad , ras,nttac باشه

چون من اول AD و بعد RAS و بعد NTTAC رو نصب کردم این ترتیب کاری اشکالی ایجاد نمی کنه ؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 

نیازی به نصب AD بود ؟ !!!

بای

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

خوب من هم مشکلم همینه که نمی دونم چی باید نصب بشه و به چه ترتیب......
کسی هست این موضوع رو روشن کنه؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام دوست من

شما نیازی به نصب ad ندارید . چیز هایی که باید نصب بشه از نظر من عبارت است از :
1- ویندوز سرور 2003 
2- راه اندازی سرویس RRAS در ویندوز
3- نصب و کانفیگ NTTac Plus

همین 

به نظر  من ویندوزتونا عوض کنید و بعد مجددا سرویس هایی که عرض کردم رو نصب و کانفیگ کنید . 99% حل میشه مشکلتون . البته اگه کنجکاو هستید که بدونید چرا این مشکل پیش اومده مجبورید ویندوز رو عوض نکنید و اینقدر باهاش کلنجار برید تا درست بشه و مشکلش رو بفهمید !! 

بای

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

از راهنماییتون متشکرم

درست می فرمایید باید کمی با ویندوز ور برم اگر نشد ویندوز رو دوباره نصب کنم

----------


## viper911

سلام
دوستان چطور میتونم اکانت سالیانه و ماهیانه تو این نرم افزار ایجاد کنم

ممنون میشم توضیح بدبن

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام
> دوستان چطور میتونم اکانت سالیانه و ماهیانه تو این نرم افزار ایجاد کنم
> 
> ممنون میشم توضیح بدبن


سلام دوست من 

برای سالانه اولاً در برگه credits در دو قسمت initial time و time left مقدار دقیقه یکسال رو حساب و وارد کنید ( فکر کنم 525600 بشه) 
حالا در برگه general در قسمت expiration date عبارت 365# را وارد کنید و در قسمت activation date تاریخ ایجاد اکانت رو طبق فرمولی که گفته وارد نمایید . 

برای ماهانه هم به صورت بالا اما تمام محاسبات رو برای 1 ماه حساب کنید . 

بای

----------


## i_naderpour

به این قسمت یه سری بزنید دوست عزیز !

http://www.forum.persianadmins.com/s...?t=5651&page=2

/* موفق باشید */

----------


## viper911

سلام دوباره
دوستان من یمشکل با این نرم افزار دارم اونم اینه که وقتی تایمم تعریف میکنم مثلا 60 دقیقه 
بعد از اتمام 60 دقیقه یوزر تعریف شده کیل نمیشه یا همون دیس کانکت نمیشه یعنی پس از اتمام تایم باید دی سی بشه اتوماتیک که نمیشه 

ممنون میشم کمک کنید مشکل حل بشه


Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## online_mansoor2007

الان فرصت تایپ ندارم . دارم میرم جایی.  منتظر باش واسط میزارم

----------


## viper911

منتظرم بسیار ممنون

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام
براي Kill كردن USER هاي *** در NTTAC مراحل زير رو انجام بدهيد :

1- شما نياز به يك فايل داريد به اسم DCplus كه اين رو همینجا آپلود کردم .
2- و اون فايل رو بايد درون شاخه External قرار بدهيد و شاخه External درون NTTAC قرار بدهيد .
3- NTTAC رو اجر كنيد كليد F8 رو بزنيد تا به قسمت تنظيمات بريد و در صفحه ظاهر شده بريد قسمت KILL و در اون قسمت تايپ كنيد 


"Default=".\External\DCplus $username

----------


## online_mansoor2007

DCPlus Download

----------


## viper911

سلام
منصور عزیز دو تا سوال دیگه 
اول اینکه تو قسمت تنظیمات کیل باید اون تنظیمات پیش فرض پاک کنم یا نه؟
دوم اینکه نرم افزار رو باید ریمو سرور و استارت سرور کنم؟

----------


## viper911

سلام دوباره
اقا طریقه بک اپ گیری از یوزر ها چطوریه؟؟ چطور باید بک اپ بگیرم

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 
فقط دو دستور زیر کافیه : 

"Default=".\External\DCplus $username
tty*=".\external\snmpset $nas public .1.3.6.1.4.1.9.2.9.10.0 $line
خیر نیازی به راه اندازی مججد سیستم نیست . فقط یک بار ان تی تک رو stop/start کنید  کافیه

----------


## viper911

اقا طریقه بک اپ گیری ممنون میشم بگی

----------


## viper911

سلام 
دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه و بگه من چطور میتونم از یوزرها تو NTTacPlus  بک اپ بگیرم 

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## Identifier

> دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه و بگه من چطور میتونم از یوزرها تو NTTacPlus  بک اپ بگیرم


ساده ترین راهی که وجود داره :

1- اگر از Access استفاده میکنی پوشه ODBC را کپی کن
2- اگر از SQL Server استفاده میکنی یا از MDF و LDF کپی بگیر یا زا Backup Wizard استفاده کن.

----------


## viper911

سلام 
دوست عزیز من زمانی یوزر میسازم این یوزر به صورت فایل txt رو شاخه Accounting نرم افزار قرار می گیره

این روشی که شما گفتی هم انجام دادم اما نشد 

من میخوام  بدونم زمانی که من تو option نرم افزار و تب general تو قسمت user database setting  تیک قسمت user odbc dsn  رو میزارم در واقع یوزرهای من کجا قرار میگیرن؟

چون اگه این تیک رو نذارم تو شاخه user نرم افزار میرن 

یک میخوام در این رابطه توجیح بشم اگه میشه؟


بعد اینکه کلا باید واسه این کار بانک اطلاعات داشته باشی؟

----------


## Mashayekhi

سلام،
من مشکلی در NTTacPlus دارم،
مجبور بودم بانک های اطلاعاتی رو به SQL Server تغییر بدم، حالا اگر کاربری نام کاربری بزرگی وارد کنه، NTTacPlus در ارسال دستورات به SQL Server در لوپ میافته و دیگه هیچ لاگی در سیستم ثبت نمیشه!
آیا تنظیم خاصی رو باید Set کنم؟
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hamid415

سلام علیکم به مهندسان جوان مملکت

من یه مشکل دارم، من میخوام وقتی یه کاربر تعریف کردم مثلاً یک ماهه و 43200 دقیقه بهش دادم چیکار کنم که از اولین باری که یوزر لاگین کرد فقط تا یکماه بتونه از این تایم استفاده کنه چون الان یوزرها میتونن این تایم رو مثلاً تو 3 ماه یا بیشترم استفاده کنن

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام علیکم به مهندسان جوان مملکت
> 
> من یه مشکل دارم، من میخوام وقتی یه کاربر تعریف کردم مثلاً یک ماهه و 43200 دقیقه بهش دادم چیکار کنم که از اولین باری که یوزر لاگین کرد فقط تا یکماه بتونه از این تایم استفاده کنه چون الان یوزرها میتونن این تایم رو مثلاً تو 3 ماه یا بیشترم استفاده کنن


به توضیحی که در مقابل عبارت Expiration Date نوشته شده دقت کنید .

----------


## saber_b

سلام علیکم به مهندسان جوان مملکت

من یه مشکل دارم، من میخوام وقتی یه کاربر تعریف کردم مثلاً یک ماهه و 43200 دقیقه بهش دادم چیکار کنم که از اولین باری که یوزر لاگین کرد فقط تا یکماه بتونه از این تایم استفاده کنه چون الان یوزرها میتونن این تایم رو مثلاً تو 3 ماه یا بیشترم استفاده کنن

----------


## saber_b

چه جالب به به به

----------


## hamid415

> به توضیحی که در مقابل عبارت Expiration Date نوشته شده دقت کنید .


خیلی ممنون. مشکل حل شد. تو کادر Expiration Date نوشتم 30# و درست شد. فقط یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم من چه جوری میتونم یوزرهایی که اکانتشون تموم میشه به طور اتوماتیک پاک بشن. آیا برنامه ای هست مثل کارت میکر که اتوماتیک کارت میسازه اینم اتوماتیک اکانت رو چک کنه و اونایی که اعتبار ندارن رو از دیتابیس پاک کنه؟ خود NTTac اینکار رو نمیکنه؟ راستی ورژن 2.8 با 2.2 چه فرقی داره؟

ارادتمند همه

----------


## hamid415

بابا یه نفر اینکاره نیست جواب ما رو بده؟

----------


## f_g1348

سلام دوستان 
آيا راهي هست كه در شبكه nttac نصب باشه ولي بشود به طريقي آنرا دور زد؟
يعني استفاده از اينترنت ثبت نشه؟

----------


## f_g1348

با سلام خدمت آقاي اصغر
در لينك هايي كه گذاشته ايد يه لينك است كه مصرف روزانه كاربران را نشان مي دهد .
چطور مي توان ديتا بيس nttac را به اين مرتبط ساخت ؟
هر كس مي تواند كمك كنه ممنون ميشم.

----------


## util60

با سلام آیا امکانش هست که نصب report را از اول تا آخر توضیح دهید تمامی فرومها رو گشتم همه تا یه جایی گفتن ولی ناقص هست مثلا می دانم که ریپورت باید در شاخه IIS کپی شود ولی نمی دانم در کنسول NTTac هم باید کاری صورت گیرد یا نه ممنون میشم یکی از دوستان از اول تا آخر توضیح دهد.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

ربطی به خود nttac نداره . به بانک nttac مربوط میشه .

----------


## viper911

سلام خدمت دوستان بخصوص جناب منصور خام گلم 

اقا من مشکل اینه که میخوام یوزرام از اولین باری که متصل میشم تاریخشون حساب بشه نه از زمانی که من تعریف می کنم 

مثلا تعریف میکنم 25-05-2009  و تاریخ اکسپایر هم اینجوری میدم #30  اما nttac تاریخ از همون 25-05-2009 محاسبه میکنه و کاری به کانکت شدن یا نشدنش نداره
چیکار کنم که بعد از اولین بار کانکت شدن یوزر تاریخش محاسبه بشه ( مثلا 1 ماه یا 3 ماه)

----------


## util60

ممنون از اینکه جوابم رو دادین آیا امکانش هست یه توضیح کامل تری بدین تا بتونم انو نصب کنم

----------


## cybercoder

> فقط یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم من چه جوری میتونم یوزرهایی که اکانتشون تموم میشه به طور اتوماتیک پاک بشن.



SQL ( Structured Query Language )

----------


## viper911

> سلام خدمت دوستان بخصوص جناب منصور خام گلم 
> 
> اقا من مشکل اینه که میخوام یوزرام از اولین باری که متصل میشم تاریخشون حساب بشه نه از زمانی که من تعریف می کنم 
> 
> مثلا تعریف میکنم 25-05-2009  و تاریخ اکسپایر هم اینجوری میدم #30  اما nttac تاریخ از همون 25-05-2009 محاسبه میکنه و کاری به کانکت شدن یا نشدنش نداره
> چیکار کنم که بعد از اولین بار کانکت شدن یوزر تاریخش محاسبه بشه ( مثلا 1 ماه یا 3 ماه)


کسی جوابی نداره؟؟؟؟

----------


## f_g1348

دوستان من شديدا نياز به يه اينترفيس دارم كه تحت وب اكانتينگ رو مانيتور كنه توي همين تاپيك چندتا بود ولي چطور تنظيم ميشن.
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## f_g1348

يعني كسي نيست جواب منو بده !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## viper911

> يعني كسي نيست جواب منو بده !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام
دوستی داریم اینجا به اسم منصور 
شرکت اونا 1/2 برنامه واسه این قضیه داره 
حتما راهنماییت می کنه

----------


## ehsanonlineco

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید

ببخشید در nttac plus چطوری میشه به یک یوزر، یک آی پی جدید اختصاص داد؟ یعنی مثلا بخای V-.p+n با ip اختصاصی به یک یوزر بدی...


با تشکر

----------


## viper911

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید
> 
> ببخشید در nttac plus چطوری میشه به یک یوزر، یک آی پی جدید اختصاص داد؟ یعنی مثلا بخای V-.p+n با ip اختصاصی به یک یوزر بدی...
> 
> 
> با تشکر


نقل قول از منصور عزیز 

برای اختصاص آی پی ثابت به یک یوزر در nttac تنظیمات زیر را در قسمت Radius Reply List وارد نمایید :

Framed-IP-Address=10.1.2.150 (Ip dar range IP RRAS)
Framed-Protocol=PPP
Framed-IP-Netmask=255.255.255.255
Service-Type=Framed

----------


## ehsanonlineco

> نقل قول از منصور عزیز 
> 
> برای اختصاص آی پی ثابت به یک یوزر در nttac تنظیمات زیر را در قسمت Radius Reply List وارد نمایید :
> 
> Framed-IP-Address=10.1.2.150 (Ip dar range IP RRAS)
> Framed-Protocol=PPP
> Framed-IP-Netmask=255.255.255.255
> Service-Type=Framed




با تشکر از شما من این کار هارو کردم.وقتی با اون یوزر وصل میشم(توی کانکشن آی پی عمومی رو نوشتم)، وصل میشه و آی پی من هم همون آی پی عمومی میشه.(البته وقتی وصل میشه توی کنسول nttac همون ای پی که اختصاص دادم رو بعنوان وصل شده نشون میده).وقتی توی کانکشن آی پی تخصیص داده شده رو میزنم پیغام invalid username and password on the domain میده. لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم.


یک سوال دیگه هم دارم. چطوری میشه در ویندوز برای اتصال به *** server ای که با nttac مدیریت میشه،یک کانکشن بدون تنظیمات اضافی ساخت. با تشکر

----------


## ehsan2920

من می خوام بدونم چطور باید با NTTac plus اینترنت رو Share کرد

----------


## mahyar49

> من می خوام بدونم چطور باید با NTTac plus اینترنت رو Share کرد


 با nttac نمیشه اینترنت رو share کرد
کار این برنامه اکانتینگ هست
بسته به نوع شبکه تون باید انتخاب کنید تا اینترنت چطوری share بشه...

----------


## ehsan2920

> با nttac نمیشه اینترنت رو share کرد
> کار این برنامه اکانتینگ هست
> بسته به نوع شبکه تون باید انتخاب کنید تا اینترنت چطوری share بشه...


* می تونید بیشتر راهنمایی کنید - با چه برنامه ای میشه اینترنت رو share کنم و چطوری .*

----------


## mehdi_taha

با سلام و خسته نباشيد . من در كلاينتهايي كه xp دارند مشكلي ندارم ولي آنهايي كه ويستا دارند موقع كانكت شدن error 815 ميده . كسي مي تونه كمكم كنه . خيلي گيرم  :ناراحت:

----------


## lxllxl

سلام نصب کردم دقیق عین اموزش انجام دادم اما ارور 800 میده

چیکار کنم ؟؟ با نشکر

----------


## ebi_rah

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
من هم به ارور 800 برخوردم
ممنون می شم اگه کسی تجربه ای در این زمینه داره ما رو هم بی نصیب نذاره

----------


## rostamiani

سلام
من با  NTTak و Mikrotik سرور PPPOE رها انداختم 
همه چیز درست کار می کرد تا وقتی که پروفایل کاربرا رو بردم تو فایل Access

حالا کاربرای جدیدی که اضافه می کنم نمی تونن لاگین بشن و توی لاگ NTTac می نویسه :

Account 'test2' not found, using default account 'DEFAULT

ولی با کاربر Admin یا user که از قبل تو دیتابیس بوده می تونم لاگین بشم
فایل MDB رو با اکسس باز کردم.این کاربرا ایجاد شده بودند 
این کار رو چندین بار انجام دادم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم

می دونید مشکل چیه ؟
متشکرم

----------


## rostamiani

کاربرای جدید رو عضو گروه Admin کرده بودم ، اونا رو که عضو گروه PPP کردم مشکل حل شد !!!  :خجالت: 

خیلی متشکرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rostamiani

می شه با NTTac یا Mikrotik روی حجم فایل های دانلودی هم محدودیت ایجاد کرد ؟
تا مثلا کاربرا نتونن فایل های بزرگ تر از 10 مگابایت رو دانلود کنن :)

متشکرم

----------


## cybercoder

nttac که radius server ه به قول ت.. ها هچ.
امثال میکروتیک یا htb میتونن مدیریت پهنای باند رو انجام بده ولی این که میشه فایل تایپ یا extension خاص رو limit کرد شک دارم چون روششون با استفاده از queue و مارک کردن ... هستش نمی دونم.
ولی با  squid میشه این کار رو کرد. البته باید delay pool فعال باشه موقع کامپایل و ...

موفق باشید

----------


## radium

دوستان عزیر منم یه مشکل عجیب دارم! اگه راهنمایی و همفکری کنیم یه راهی واسش پیدا کنیم خیلی خوب میشه.
ببینید من nttac  رو نصب کردم.
فایل DCplus رو هم توی پوشه مربوطه گذاشتم. دستورات kill  رو هم عین همین چیزی که تو این سایت و بقیه سایتا هست(منظورم اینه که همه جا مثل همه) قرار دادم. تو تب credit  هم تیک   kill user when exceeding his time over  رو زدم.  و توی max connection time هم مثلا 1 را وارد کردم. group  رو هم standard  یا ppp  انتخاب میکنم. 
ولی user  من  kill  نمیشه. 
حتی با راست کلیک کردن روی user و انتخاب  kill line  هم kill  نمیشه.(هیچ کدوم از user  ها)
win رو عوض کردم. nttac  رو باز نصب کردم. ولی اصلا انگار نه انگار.
فقط یه بار موقعی که واسه اولین بار kill user when exceeding his time over رو تیک زدم جواب داد اونم واسه 1-2   ساعت   بازم  همو آشه و همون کاسه.
نکته جالبتر اینکه همین win  و همین  nttac  روی بقیه vps هم نصب هست و هیچ مشکلی ندارن(اطمینان دارم)
واقعا گیج شدم. اگه دوستان تجربه ای دارن  نظری دارن بیان کنن ممنون میشم.
دستورای قسمت kill  باید به همین ترتیب باشه؟
[Kill]
default="$rsh clear interface $port"
default=".\external\dcplus.exe $username"
tty*=".\external\snmpset $nas public .1.3.6.1.4.1.9.2.9.10.0 $line"نود32 آپدیت شده هم نصبه. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## cybercoder

nttac رو برای acc چه چیزی استفاده می کنی؟
منظورم اینه که kill رو کجا میفرستی

----------


## radium

> nttac رو برای acc چه چیزی استفاده می کنی؟
> منظورم اینه که kill رو کجا میفرستی


 :متفکر:   ازین که جواب دادید ممنونم ولی  میشه واضحتر توضیح بدید منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم.

(   nttac با radius کار میکنه)

----------


## cybercoder

یعنی این که kill رو می خوای رو NAS بفرستی رو RAS بفرستی و ...
در ضمن رو چه نوع Interface می خوای بفرستی؟ Synch, tty, Asynch, ...

----------


## ehsan248

با سلام میشه کلا از طریق این نرم افزار فهمید هر کاربری چه سایتهایی رو بازدید کرده یا نه ؟

----------


## cybercoder

> با سلام میشه کلا از طریق این نرم افزار فهمید هر کاربری چه سایتهایی رو بازدید کرده یا نه ؟


خیر این یک Radius Server است که برای عملیات AAA مورد استفاده قرار می گیره.
اون چیزی که شما می گید بهش میگن Packet Sniffer . می تونید از این گونه نرم افزارها برای ترافیک http/https استفاده کنید که من Snort رو برای این کار پیشنهاد می کنم.
" البته با بازبینی log های Proxy Cache هایی مثل Squid هم می توان این کار رو انجام داد.
ولی کلا ربطی به NTTAC نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## fun_9990

سلام 
من موقعی که میخوام به بخش

configure and enable routing and remote access

برم با پیغام زیر مواجه میشم 

توی بخشی که در این پیغام می خواد دستکاری کگنم باید دقیقا به کدوم قسمت برم و چی کار کنم

ممنون میشم یکی کمکم کنه

مرسی

----------


## fun_9990

کسی نیست کمک کنه؟ :افسرده:

----------


## cybercoder

خودش داره میگه که ics رو disable کن!

----------


## fun_9990

مهندس اینی که گفتی من تو خود ارور خوندم 

نمی دونم این قسمن  *internet connection sharing* کجاس اخه !!!

تو اینجاش گیر کردم اگه یه حوصله به خرج بدی و یه  زحمت کوچولو بکشی 

مسیرشو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## fun_9990

من رفتم رو این گزینه و دیدم automatic iست اونو  disable کردم بعد بازم manual و چندین بار تو این سه تا گزینه امتحان کردم ولی باز هم نمی تونم وارد بشم !!!

----------


## fun_9990

اقا حل شد  :خجالت:

----------


## AbbasJD

سلام دوستان!

خسته نباشید!
اون دوستمون که می خواستند IP اختصاصی set کنند برای کاربرا، مشکلون حل شد؟
من الان با این دستورات مشکل دارم برای آی پی اختصاصی!
بعد از اینکه این کارهای زیر رو انحام دادم کانکت میشه به سرور و حتی آی پی مورد نظر رو هم داره، ولی به اینترنت دسترسی نداره!
فقط آی پی خود سرور رو می تونه ببینه!


Framed-IP-Address=10.1.2.150 (Ip dar range IP RRAS)
Framed-Protocol=PPP
Framed-IP-Netmask=255.255.255.255
Service-Type=Framed


---------- بعد از چند تست -----------
الان روز همین قسمت Primary DNS و Secondary DNS ست کردم و اوکی شد!
اما وقتی چک کردم دیدم نه الان و نه قبلا آی پی اختصاصی که براش ست شده بود رو نمی گیره!
یعنی اصل آی پی، همون رنج اینولید هست که دادم بهشون و ip2location.com همون آی پی سرور رو نشون میده!!


ممنونم میشم راهنمایی کنید!

----------


## Dorsaa

سلامببخشید من NTTAC را نصب کردم و تنظیمات *** server را هم انجام دادم. الان از کامپیوترهای کلاینت کانکت می شوند و به اینترنت هم متصل می شوند. ولی یه مشکلی هست و اونم اینکه بدون کانکش *** هم از کامپیوترهای کلاینت به اینترنت وصل می شوند. ! چه کاری باید انجام دهم که فقط پس از اتصال کانکشن *** کلاینتها به اینترنت متصل گردند. ؟ممنون

----------


## Dorsaa

> سلامببخشید من NTTAC را نصب کردم و تنظیمات *** server را هم انجام دادم. الان از کامپیوترهای کلاینت کانکت می شوند و به اینترنت هم متصل می شوند. ولی یه مشکلی هست و اونم اینکه بدون کانکش *** هم از کامپیوترهای کلاینت به اینترنت وصل می شوند. ! چه کاری باید انجام دهم که فقط پس از اتصال کانکشن *** کلاینتها به اینترنت متصل گردند. ؟ممنون


سلام دوباره
دوستان من خودم راه حل این مشکل را پیدا کردم. باید در قسمت outbound مربوط به کارت شبکه متصل به شبکه LAN ، آدرس ُSource را مجموعه IP های مربوط به این کارت شبکه را وارد کرد و سپس دکمه رادیوئی Deny مربوط به این مجموعه آدرس ها را انتخاب کرد ، تا فقط ترافیک از طریق کانکشن *** انجام گیرد.

----------


## hichkas9

:متعجب:  :متعجب: سلام

من دادم برام natt رو نصب کردن ، قبل از اینکه یوزر ساخت باید تنظیمات خاصی انجام داد؟ :متفکر:  :ناراحت:

----------


## omidghadiri

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید


بنده یک مشکلی که داشتم این هست که پس از اینکه دیتابیس رو تبدیل به SQL کردم چطور میتونم به System DNS تنظیم کنم .


اگر امکان داشته باشه این رو توضیح بدین چون هر کاری کردم نتونستم


با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## bd5ive

Hello everyone . 
I Installed and configured nttac , as described befor ...
Just need to know how to use encryption in my *** connections. 
for better secutity over wan networks , I used to enabel MS-chap2 but now it isn't working. 
Regards.

----------


## fun_9990

با سلام

شما که اینقد ادعای اطلاعات بالاتون رو دارید 

می تونید بگید روش بستن پورتها توی nttacplus  چطوره که این دیتا سنتر رو اعصاب ما راه نره ؟

موهامون سفید شد از تمام نقاط ای پی ها رو می بندیم ولی باز هم اخطار اسپم می اد

اگه روشش اتصال اون به میکروتیک هست  بگید   نحوه ی اتصالش به میکروتیک رو بگید

اگه داخل راس میشه پورتها رو بست باز هم بگید  

اگه کار دیگه ای باید انجام بشه خبر بدین  

خلاصه اگه ادعای اطلاعات بالا رو هر کس داره بیاد اینجا و کمک کنه

----------


## cybercoder

> می تونید بگید روش بستن پورتها توی nttacplus  چطوره


به! NTTAC پورت می بنده واست شیرین تازه آب حوضم می کشه همین هفته پیش دادم این ویروس جدیده رو هم گرفت.

آخه برادر من مگه فایرواله که پورت ببنده!

مشکلت رو دقیقا در یک تاپیک جدید در تالار بگو *ببینن*  راه حل چیه!

----------


## Emdad2001

ســــــلام، من Ntt رو نصب كردم و همينطور به Acess وصل كردم تنظيماتش رو هم انجام دادم 
امــــــــا ! وقتي كلاينت ها به Ntt وصل ميشوند اينترنت خودشون قعط مشود كسي ميتونه كمكم كنه ؟ 

با تشكر.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

ربطی به nttac نداره . مشکل از جای دیگری هست

----------


## mojtabarafei

امکانش هست اکنت های که درست میکنیم بعد از اولین کنکت شدنشون از اعتبارشون کم بشه؟
مثلا من میخام 10 تا اکنت یک ماهه درست کنم و بدم به یه خدمات کامپیوتری بفروشه. (مثل کارت اینترنت) وقتی فروخت با اولین کنکت شدن کاربر یک ماهش شروع بشه

----------


## navidAhwaz

آقا من همه کار ها رو انجام دادم یوزر هم ساختم ولی اررور 800 میده
چکار باید بکنم؟!

----------


## Emdad2001

ســــــــلام دوستان 

اگر امکان دارد نحوه ی اتصال Nttacplus رو به SQL Server توضیح دهید . چون من مثل ACCESS انجام دادم اما نشد 

با تشــــــــکر.

----------


## Emdad2001

ســلام دوستان من خودم از اخر   وصل شدم اگه کسی خواست همینجا پست بده تا براش  اپ کنم :)

----------


## Emdad2001

سلام  . درضمن اگه میشه پیام خصوصی ندید همینجا علام کنید تا راهنمایی تون کنم  ،  من این PDF درست کردن یخورده ناشیانه هست اما از هیچی بهتره ،اگر در نحوه انتقال اطلاعات از Access به SQL Server  هم مشکل داشتین همینجا اعلام کنید دوست ندارم  بقیه مثل من سرگردون بشن  ، در ضمن من دارم یه برنامه تمام میکنم  که میتونه گزارش کامل از Nttac plus  بگیره :)  اگه که لازم دارد رای بدین  

با تـــشکر.

آموزش اتصال به SQL

----------


## razeghi_loved

یه توضیح بده بد نیست

----------


## Emdad2001



----------


## minoooo198

> آقا من همه کار ها رو انجام دادم یوزر هم ساختم ولی اررور 800 میده
> چکار باید بکنم؟!


lotfan bache ha komak konid manam in moshkel ro daram

----------


## Bahal.Kadeh

سلام من برای kil کردن خودکار اون فایل رو در مسیر مورد نظر قرار دادم کانفیگ هم کردم الان دستی kil میشه اما خودکار نمیشه چکار کنم؟

----------


## Bahal.Kadeh

اقا مشکلم حل شد.الان خودکار دیسی میکنه.دوستان من میخوام L2TP رو هم راه بندازم لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## GodMaster

سلام دوستان
مي خواستم ببينم براي اينكه وقتي يك يوزر مي سازم احتياج به ايجاد تغيير تو  تنظيمات اكانت ايجاد شده تو سيستم شخصي كه اكانت رو بهش دادم نباشه بايد  چي كار كنم
يوزر وقتي كانكشن رو ساخت با يوزر پس و آي پي بتونه كانكت بشه و نيازي به تغيير تنظيمات و سكيوريتي نداشته باشه
پيشاپيش ممنون :ايكس

----------


## GodMaster

يعني كسي نيست يه راهنمايي بده؟

----------


## GodMaster

PLZ Help ME

----------


## korosh-MD

چطور میشه اتصال وی+پی ان رو انکریپته کرد ؟
وقتی از طریق تنظیمات کانکشن وی+پی ان گزینه ی require encryption رو انتخاب میکنم , اتصال برقرار نمیشه و باید حتما" غیرفعالش کنم

----------


## r_o_o_z_y

یک سوال ایا امکان داره nttac یک ip رو بن کنه که به dns service دست رسی نداشته باشه ؟

----------


## mohammadtt

با سلام.
چطور میشه از Nttac که از دیتابیس با فایل text کار می کند بک آپ گرفت و restore  کرد؟
متشکرم.

----------


## ali68124

نحوه کانفیگ کردن 
*NTTacPlus چه جوریه میشه بگید 
*

آموزش نصب وی پی ان بگید

----------


## Mr.NT85

> تفاوت چندان خاصی ندارد اما باید به نکات زیر توجه کنید :
> 1- پس از تبدیل بانک Access به SQL حتما جداول Tac_USR و Tac_grp را باز کنید و دو فیلد Tac_ID و Tac_Attr را کلید قرار دهید.
> 2- هنگام ایجاد System DSN درایور مربوط به SQL را انتخاب کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید.


مشکلم اینجاست که وقتی که تنطیمات دیتا بیس رو روی nttac انجام میدهم کنسول دیگه باز نمیشه 
البته در حالت اکسس ، اول Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010 Redistributable رو نصب کردم تا در odbc بتونم دیتابیس رو اضافه کنم.

در حالت sql 
 sql server 2008 رو نصب کردم ، دو تا دیتا بیس ایجاد کردم ، و دیتابیس های  اکسس رو ایمپورت کردم و ست پریمیری کی رو هم روی تیبل ها  اعمال کردم و  پوزر و پسورد هم برای sql تعریف کردم .

اما همچنان ارور هست 
ارور :Access Denied , Either your Account is invalid or you have insufficient privilege.

----------


## کارگاه

با سلام :

من دو تا سوال دارم

1-چگونه کاربران می تونن خودشون رمز حسابشون را عوض کنند.اگه با لینوکس یا هر چیز دیگری میشه لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید. لطفا آموزش را بدهید.

2- آیا امکانی وجود دارد که اگر حساب کاربر مثلا 5 روز مانده باشه به کاربر اعلام کنه؟

متشکرم از مهندسان محترم و کارشناسان

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

> اقا مشکلم حل شد.الان خودکار دیسی میکنه.دوستان من میخوام L2TP رو هم راه بندازم لطفا راهنماییم کنید


درود
دوست خوب بگید مشکل کجا بود و چه جوری رفعشد
من secret key رو فعال کردم برای ارتباط با روترم حالا خودکار kill  نمیکنه کسی راه حلش رو میدونه

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

لطفاً راهنمایی کنید فوریه

----------


## ParsaNM

دوستان ميشه يه مقايسه اي بين اين برنامه و برنامه هاي مشابهش مثل ISA SERVER بکنيد؟

----------


## mehrzad007

> دوستان ميشه يه مقايسه اي بين اين برنامه و برنامه هاي مشابهش مثل ISA SERVER بکنيد؟


اين دو برنامه هيچ مشابهتي ندارند ! كه بشه مقايسه شون كرد . 
NTTac يه راديوس سروره . يعني كاربراني كه تقاضاي ورود به شبكه رو دارند - از هر طريق - توسط اين برنامه چك مي شوند . 
ISA server يا نسخه جديدش كه ميشه TMG Front ، يه برنامه همه كاره - تقريبا - هست . از فايروال گرفته تا كش سرور و ....

----------


## khorshid_khamoosh2007

*سلام خدمت دوستان*
* من برنامه nttac  رو نصب کردم rras  رو هم فعال کردم*
*service  رو هم استارت کردم. اکانت هم ساختم اما چرا موقعی که میخوام با کانکشن وی پی ان به سرور وصل بشم ارور 919 میده*
*در ضمن من از برنامه vmware استفاده میکنم و از ویندوز7 میخوام به ویندوز سرور2003 وصل بشم.................*
*من تازه وارد هستم.................. ممنون میشم اساتید منو راهنمایی کنن............و اگر کانفیگی باید رو ویندوز اعمال بشه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم ازتون......................*

----------


## Emdad2001

سلام دوستان من تو راهنمای ntt خوندم که همه پروتکل ها MSchap را پشتیبانی میکند پس چرا MSChap1 و MSChap2 را پشتیبانی نمی کند ؟!!!

----------


## I Am XFTM

جالبه!خیلی خوبه!

----------


## ghadimi59

سلام استادان گرامی

میشه بجای Sql از Mysql   در Nttac استفاده کرد .

----------


## mohammad.dj

با تشکر از دوست گرامی
سوالم این هست که آیا این نرم افزار بروی server 2008 نصب می شود یا نه؟

----------


## musioo

یک سوال
وقتی قصد کانفیگ کردن دیتابیس را دارم و وارد ODBC میشوم با زدن دکمه Aِdd لیستی که گفته بودید نشان در کار نیست و فقط یک گزینه SQL Server هست .
با ورژن 6.01.7601 .
من چکار باید بکنم ؟ بدجور گیر این قضیه هستم . کمک کنید . مرسی

----------


## aminbomb

سلام اقا خسته نباشید ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم ایا میشه سرعت یوزر ها رو هم تو نرم افزار nttacPlus تنظیم کرد؟

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

درود به همه دوستان

من نرم افزار کنترل و ارتباط بین Mikrotik و Nttac رو نوشتم و به خوبی دارم استفاده می کنم

فقط با Nttac این مشکل رو دارم که حجم  کاربر وقتی تموم میشه کاربر رو قطع نمیکنه...............
در واقع اگر کاربر خودش دیسکانکت نکنه تا هر زمان که بهش مدت بدی وصله و دانلود میکنه

کسی راهکاری براش داره

بقیه مشکلاش رو حل کردم اگر سوالی باشه که باهاش برخورده باشم میتونم در خدمت دوستان باشم

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

آقا کسی راه حلی نداره

----------


## armin47

سلام
دوستان لطفا کمک کنید ! ، چطوری می تونم بدون IPsec با L2TP متصل بشم به سرور ؟ من روی ویندوز 2003 ایران (وی پی ان داخلی) ساختم می خوام بدون سکرت کی کانکت بشم لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی کارم گیره این موضوع هست .

----------


## Mask

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا کمک کنید ! ، چطوری می تونم بدون IPsec با L2TP متصل بشم به سرور ؟ من روی ویندوز 2003 ایران (وی پی ان داخلی) ساختم می خوام بدون سکرت کی کانکت بشم لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی کارم گیره این موضوع هست .


اولا این سوال چه ربطی به این تاپیک داره؟
سوالتون رو باید در تاپیک جدا و با عنوان جدید مطرح کنید تا پاسخ داده شود.



> آقا کسی راه حلی نداره


ایا مشکلتون حل شد؟

----------

